# USA Bassin- West Point June 13, 09



## anglerEd (May 31, 2009)

Come fish with USA Bassin's Central Georgia Division, on West Point, Saturday June 13, 2009. Head out of Yellow Jacket ramp at safe light along with the other brand new USA Bassin members and weigh in your big sack at 3:30 PM. This will be the 3rd of our 5 event schedule and there is still time to qualify for the regional and classic tournaments. View our Division schedule and link to details/rules at:

http://www.usabassin.com/modules.php...divisionID=155

USA Bassin is a National Tournament Trail! The way we configured this season's GA-1 Central Georgia Division schedule, all division tournaments will have a standard $50/boat entry fee and a $10/boat Big Bass pot. You will become a member of USA Bassin to fish these events and we welcome walk-ups on tournament morning. Membership is $25 per angler which makes you eligible to fish all Divisional events for 1 yr. 

Post Regional qualifiers to the 2010 USA Bassin Classic Tournament (Kentucky Lake, May 1 & 2, 2010) are fishing for Nitro Z-8, Z-7, and X-5 bass boats with a 4th, $12,000.00 Tracker boat, being given away by drawing. These prizes are the cream of the crop, but they are not the only sponsor prizes and give aways in USA Bassin tournaments. We may even get some sweet sponsor goodies at the Division level tournaments.

Hope to see yall there and feel free to contact us with questions.

Mike D.- 478-363-0871 

&

Ed C.- 404-472-5478


----------



## fishdoc (May 31, 2009)

Tell your friends about us and help us get this boat count up. I know there are alot of choices for tournys .You Have to CK this one out....Mike


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Help spread the word!!!! We are going out of Yellow Jacket , ill be at the ramp with the most light. The two ramps are next to each other cant miss the Garage Door Doctor truck. Mike


----------



## stratojoe (Jun 3, 2009)

For the anglers who qualify for the Regional tx there is one on Douglas in Tn or Old Hickory If you come to East Tn Regional our sponsor Laquinta Inn in Kodack is offering a really large discount on rooms and they have power hookups for your boats .It is about 2 miles from Bass Pro at exit 407


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 3, 2009)

Wish one are you Director of Joe? That will be the one we hit.Are you up for giving us a tour the week of the Regions? Also, you guys ck out the UsaBassin.com Web page go under divisions and hit up Georgia its got  complete point standings updated a day after each tourny. Mike


----------



## stratojoe (Jun 4, 2009)

I am over the eastern division which will be on Douglas and yes I will be happy to fish every day that week with you guys .I will have discounted coupons for area attractions like Dollywood and Pigeon Forge attractions for that week . The Laquinta will have free breakfast everyday and I am trying to get a BBQ lunch set up for friday and sat


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 4, 2009)

I know of a few from down here that will be there.Count Ed and I IN.


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 7, 2009)

There is still plenty of time to qualify for the regionals. All it takes is 250 points to get there.With 3 tournys left all you have to do is weigh in a fish and youll have at least 250.Mike


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it to west point. Bummer!


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone getting out to West Point this week?


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 9, 2009)

Post on here and let us know whos coming out!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 10, 2009)

I would fish it but no one wants to travel that far with me...I need someone to keep me up on that long drive starting at 3 am....oh well maybe next one.


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 10, 2009)

Just fish with me Mark. Call me.Mike
Barry Collins
Brian Lee/John Finney
Michael Dike
Stooksberry/Elder
Toby Hicks
James Wood
I think this is what weve got so far......


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 10, 2009)

Add Billy Boothe


----------



## jwood (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd like to make it but it's not looking good for me.


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope to see you here this weekend your tied with Ed and I in the points.........Mike


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 11, 2009)

Registration between 5 am to 530 am try to get there early and let some friends know about the series. I am going to give away some Kentucky 10 livewell add ons this weekend ,hope to see you there. Mike


----------



## brian lee (Jun 11, 2009)

when is bass pro gonna send us some give a ways?


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 12, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Registration between 5 am to 530 am try to get there early and let some friends know about the series. I am going to give away some Kentucky 10 livewell add ons this weekend ,hope to see you there. Mike



Workin on it Brian. This is a good start though. Dont be so greedy!!!lol


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you to all who came out and supported us today. Could not of asked for better weather . Here are the official results
1st Elder /Stooksberry 8.50lb
2nd Michael Dike jr  8.98- 2 dead 8.48lb and Bf 3.78lb
3rd Barry Collins 6.00lb.
I think a few have there 250 points and are elligable to go to regionals. Let me know if your planning on going and ill give you the registration form. Spread the word we need all the competitors we can get. jOIN US AT OUR NEXT EVENT JULY 11TH ON JACKSON along with the JLPT series. See ya then ,Mike


----------



## jwood (Jun 14, 2009)

How many boats showed up?


----------

